# Wer benutzt noch Silstar ???



## rueganer82 (30. Juni 2013)

Hi da ich sehr viele Ruten und Rollen von silstar geerbt hab wollt ich mal wissen wer das noch so benutzt


----------



## Pikepauly (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wer benutzt noch Silstar ???*

Nee, leider nicht mehr. Aber zu Ihren aktiven Zeiten hatten die wirklich schöne Ruten. Bei meiner damaligen extrem hohen Angelfrequenz haben die Ruten leider nicht bis heute überlebt. Halte die geerbten Sachen in Ehren und behandel sie anständig. Viel Spass damit.


----------



## inselkandidat (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wer benutzt noch Silstar ???*

Das war mein erstes "West" angelzeug, ist rubust und haltbar..kannst ja mal ein paar Bilder einstellen, wär mal interessant!


----------



## Ein_Angler (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wer benutzt noch Silstar ???*

Ich habe immer noch meine erste 6m Silstar Steck-Stippe, die dürfte jetzt so 25 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben, und ich gebe die nicht her, weil es so kurze Steckstippruten gar nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## Eggi 1 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wer benutzt noch Silstar ???*

Habe noch eine Feeder-Rute und eine Rolle von Silstar.
Bis heute ohne Probleme noch voll im Einsatz.
Eine meiner Lieblings-Angelsachen.


----------



## Downbeat (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wer benutzt noch Silstar ???*

Ich fische noch mit 2 Silstar Rollen, toll und nicht kaputt zu bekommen. Außerdem kenne ich jemanden der auf seine Silstar Matchruten schwört.


----------



## GreyShade (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wer benutzt noch Silstar ???*

Ich hab noch nen unberingete Stippe von Silstar im Einsatz...

Silstar ET TelePole 3003/401

Greetz, 
 Grey


----------



## rueganer82 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wer benutzt noch Silstar ???*

Alter soviele benutzen das noch ich dachte ich wäre ganz alleine warum werden die eigentlich nimmer hergestellt??? Pleite


----------



## FISHHARD (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wer benutzt noch Silstar ???*

Ja...weiß auch nich wirklich warum.Waren echt gute Sachen dabei..
..ich sag nur Traverse-X ...Top Blanks...Hammer Ruten..

Gruß


----------



## Housic (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wer benutzt noch Silstar ???*

hier wurde auch spekuliert ^^


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wer benutzt noch Silstar ???*

Ich habe noch eine Matchrute von Silstar in Smaragd Grün. 
Eine wunderschöne Rute:l


----------



## woern1 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wer benutzt noch Silstar ???*

Habe auch noch 2 Ruten und 2 Rollen, die ich noch häufig im Süsswasser benutze und die noch wirklich gut funktionieren.


TL

werner


----------



## u-see fischer (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wer benutzt noch Silstar ???*



FISHHARD schrieb:


> Ja...weiß auch nich wirklich warum.Waren echt gute Sachen dabei..
> ..ich sag nur Traverse-X ...Top Blanks...Hammer Ruten..
> 
> Gruß



Eine Traverse-X Karpfenrute und eine unberingte Stipprute habe ich noch im Einsatz. Meine Silstar Jahresrute zum Barschjiggen wurde mir leider gestohlen.


----------



## Schuppi 56 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wer benutzt noch Silstar ???*

welche rollen hast du von silstar den  suche noch die  gsx  serie mit frei lauf  denn die 60 und 40 hab ich der rest fehlt mir noch  also wenn du von der  riehe w s hast gerne  denn die sind noch das  geld wert was sie mal gekostet haben 
lg


----------



## HSV1887 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer benutzt noch Silstar ???*

Ich habe auch noch etwas von Silstar im Einsatz, meine guten SAchen aus der Zeit bevor ich lange nicht fischen war....


----------



## Andal (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer benutzt noch Silstar ???*



FISHHARD schrieb:


> ..ich sag nur Traverse-X ...Top Blanks...*Hammer Ruten*..



Gute Ruten... Nägel hat damit keiner eingeschlagen!


----------



## Siever (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer benutzt noch Silstar ???*

Meine allererste eigene Rute, die ich zu meinem 10. Geburtstag bekommen habe, ist heute noch im Einsatz. Mit dieser Silstar- Rute habe ich damals an der Nordsee Plattfische gefangen, am Forellenteich gefischt oder aber mit den Kumpels nachts schwarz an der Ruhr... . Die Ringeinlagen sind mittlerweile ausgetauscht, aber sonst funktioniert das gute Stück einwandfrei. Dafür, dass sie nur ein WG bis 50 oder 60g hat und ich damit deutlich schwerere Bleie geworfen habe, bin ich darüber ganz glücklich.


----------



## Franky (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer benutzt noch Silstar ???*

Aus Silstar wurde doch mal Eurostar, oder irre ich da?
Ich hab noch eine Eurostar Tele-Pole in 6 m (Carbon) - unberingte und sehr leichte (KöFi)-Stippe... Fühlt sich, ohne Witz, leichter an, also so manche 4 m Stippe.


----------



## Andal (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer benutzt noch Silstar ???*

Silstar hat besonders im Segment der Winklepicker einige sagenhaft schöne Teile im Angebot gehabt. Feiner ging es wirklich nicht! Das sind Ruten, die heute noch ihresgleichen suchen und bei Auktionen deshalb sehr ansehnliche Preise erzielen.


----------



## Raufi56 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer benutzt noch Silstar ???*

Jou, und noch eine Silstar Traverse X.

Eine Friedfischrute 5,00 m lang mit einem WG von -15g.
Schwarz mit Klapp/Schieberollenhalter.

Einfach nur genial ! Würde ich nie eintauschen.:l

Erfolgreiche Angelwoche wünscht Frank


----------



## grubenreiner (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer benutzt noch Silstar ???*

Ich hab mir erst kürzlich eine Silstar Traditional Match in 5m zugelegt.
Traumhafte Rute, im Vergleich zu einigen der heutigen Matchruten viel eher mein Geschmack, nicht zu hart, nicht zu weich, sauber verarbeitet...

Viel Spaß mit deinen "Erbstücken".


----------



## Riesenangler (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer benutzt noch Silstar ???*

Ich . Ich hab da eine Pilkrute von Silstar, die ich zum welsangeln einsetze. Bisher habe ich keine probleme damit die Fische mit dem Ding zu drillen im gegenteil. Gute rute , die noch Jahre ihren Dienst bei mir tun wird.


----------



## acker (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer benutzt noch Silstar ???*

Ja,schade das die einfach so wegverschwunden sind hier vom Markt #c
Ich habe noch 2 Silstar Rollen und ein paar Ruten im Einsatz , eine Grundrute ET 80 mit 40 - 80 Wg und einer EX50 Rolle, diese nehme ich zum Posenfischen in der Nacht derweil, früher als Grundrute . Denke diese Kombi dürfte so um 25 Jahre alt sein.
Dann habe ich noch eine 5m beringte mit 15g Wg und eine EX30 Rolle die damals als Spinnrolle diente.
Die EX30 wurde in den letzten Jahren auch immer noch genutzt von mir und meinem Sohn zb zum Renkenangeln vom Ufer .
Meine dauerläufer sind allerdings eine Silstar Powertip mit 3m Länge und einem Wurfgewicht von??? so um 150g als Steckrute und als Televersion. 
Damit war ich schon Pilken auf der Ostsee, kleinere Waller verhaftet , und natürlich das was ich am liebsten mache den Großaalen nachstellen. 
#h
Edit , es gibt sie sogar immer noch : http://www.fishingtackleshop.com.au/categories/silstar-fishing-rods?sort=priceasc


----------



## Meterjäger (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer benutzt noch Silstar ???*

Teleskoprute,uuuuuuuralt ist die,wahrscheinlich mind. 20 Jahre.
Drillt immernoch massenhaft Friedfisch.
Das ne Telerute so lange hält,hätt ich nie gedacht.
Geht sie mir mal zu Bruch,weine ich 3 Tage lang.
Ist auch eine meiner ersten Ruten:k


----------



## saarländer 24 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer benutzt noch Silstar ???*

Hallo, 
hab da im Keller noch so´n paar Rollen von dem Verein. Nutz ich aber nicht mehr. Hab mir zu der Zeit auch nicht die Teuersten zugelegt.
Aber was da auch noch hängt ist ne Silstar Powerwind Matchpicker  35 47, 320. Das Ding hab ich zu seiner Zeit geliebt.....

mfg


----------



## sprogoe (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer benutzt noch Silstar ???*

dann lest mal das hier:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/230993781835?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Andal (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer benutzt noch Silstar ???*

Der Name... maximal der Name kommt wieder.


----------



## Ein_Angler (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer benutzt noch Silstar ???*



Andal schrieb:


> Der Name... maximal der Name kommt wieder.



Und wie der Name wieder da ist, das Angebot von Silstar ist auf jeden Fall nicht klein.

http://www.silstar.eu/


----------



## Andal (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer benutzt noch Silstar ???*

Containerweise Fernostimporte halt. Die alte Rutenqualität wird es nie wieder geben. Denn die ist für den heutigen Markt einfach zu hoch, da gibt es keinen Folgebedarf... das G'raffl muss heute nach spätestens zwei Jahren hinüber sein, sonst wird nicht nachgekauft.

Wer sich vor 20 - 30 Jahren Friedfischruten von Silstar und Shakespearerollen aus bestimmten Serien gekauft hat, der muss sich auch die nächsten 10 Jahre nichts neues kaufen. Das Zeug ist einfach zu gut, damit eine Firma überleben kann!

Heute muss das Zeug billigst in der Herstellung sein, einen maximalen Reibach einfahren und einen Tag nach Ablauf von Garantie und Gewährleistung am besten vollständig auseinanderfallen. Dann strahlt die Händler-Sonne!


----------



## dosenelch (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer benutzt noch Silstar ???*

Was taugen denn die sogenannten "Jahresruten"?
Ich habe noch eine von 1990 in einer limitierten Auflage von 2.500 Stück. 
Bislang habe ich damit nur Forellen gefangen, wobei die Rute für den Zweck schon etwas grob ist. Mit größeren Kalibern hat die noch keine Bekanntschaft gemacht.


----------



## Andal (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer benutzt noch Silstar ???*

Das sind natürlich keine Ruten mit einer modernen Besenstil-Aktion, aber sehr, sehr brauchbare Wobbler- und Blinkerruten und sie waren mal ordentlich teuer. Bloß nicht verkommen lassen!


----------



## Norrad (1. Juli 2013)

Ich habe noch eine Matchrute von Silstar im Einsatz. Zweiteilig. Ein Oberteil für Matchrute eins für Winkelpicker 
Muss auch schon über 20 Jahre alt sein. 
Geschrieben auf meinem Galaxy Tab 2 mit Forum Runner


----------



## Stefff (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer benutzt noch Silstar ???*

Jou,
ich hab noch was von Silstar in gebrauch!|wavey:
Achtung, es ist:

EIN RUTENBAND :q und noch dazu mein bestes.
Hat warsch. schon Sammlerstatus!#c

Ansonsten nichts mehr! Grüße!


----------



## Silstar (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wer benutzt noch Silstar ???*

Hallo
Ich nutze meine Silstar Traverse X Carp nach wie vor. Bin und war immer sehr zufrieden mit diesen Ruten. Genauso nutze ich " Rotor Power" Bissanzeiger.


    Grüße


----------



## bombe20 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wer benutzt noch Silstar ???*

von silstar war meine erste west-rolle. hat mir papi damals in hannover für 36 mark gekauft. die war grün und hatte eine heckbremse, die ich nie genutzt habe, weil ich sowas erstens nicht kannte und zweitens nicht wußte, wofür die da sein sollte. mittlerweile ist die irgendwo vor schutt gegangen.


----------



## bennyhill (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wer benutzt noch Silstar ???*

Suche *gut* erhaltene Silstar Travers X Karpfenrute.
3,60 Lang . WG 2,0-2,25 lbs.
Gruß bennyhill


----------



## Zeus25 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wer benutzt noch Silstar ???*

Ich Benutze zum Spinnen noch eine Silstar Graphite 3560 - 235 und bin vollkommen zufrieden damit =)


----------



## Promachos (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wer benutzt noch Silstar ???*

Hallo,

eine meiner Karpfencombos fürs Posenfischen ist von der Marke. War immer top zufrieden damit.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wer benutzt noch Silstar ???*

Hatte früher mal viele Rollen von Silstar und habe die sehr oft am Meer benutzt. Leider alle verkauft, aber überlege mir ne neue Rolle von Silstar zu kaufen.


----------



## macman (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wer benutzt noch Silstar ???*

Zwei Ruten 1x Steckrute 2.40m Hecht Spinnrute ex oder et 
und 1x Steckrute Citizen X Compo Graphit Matchrute mit schwingspitz Endring und das Zweite element Für Winckelpicker max 2,85m lang + schwingspitze + Sonderangefertigtes verlängerungszwischen Stück von ca. 35 cm. Min. länge mit dem kurzen Handteil 1.85m dazu eine Shakespeare  Graphit Rolle Beide Ruten sind 26 Jahre Alt und Top#6#6#6.


----------



## Raufi56 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wer benutzt noch Silstar ???*

Eine Silstar Traverse X Stipprute, 5,00 m mit -15g WG.

Absolut geniales Teil ! :vik:


----------

